# My yard is showing it's age



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I've had this yard section since around 1970, moved from layout to layout to shelf. Had a dead section of track due to an old Atlas Custom line turnout where the rail no longer made electrical contact with the brass tab that holds the rivet. Had to place a bit of solder in a critical area.

Pulled another turnout out of the box, and it has the same lack of continuity from the solid rail to the rivet plate. Pushing down on the area makes up the connection but it doesn't last.

Not quite ready to tear up the yard replacing with new or different.


----------

